# Can LR local adjustment brush presets be converted to  ACR Local Correction presets?



## DavidATodd (Jul 10, 2019)

Can the LR local adjustment presets for brush and/or gradients Effect be migrated or converted to be used for the Adobe Camera Raw Local Corrections presets? 

It looks like the Lightroom local adjustment presets are file type .lrtemplate and the ACR Local Correction presets are file type .xmp


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 10, 2019)

Hi David, welcome to the forum!

One easy way would be to apply the preset to a brush stroke, write the metadata to the file and then open the photo in ACR, select the brush stroke and save a local adjustment preset.


----------



## DavidATodd (Jul 10, 2019)

Thank you.

Just curious... do you know why ACR does not have any default local correction presets similar to LR default local effect presets?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 10, 2019)

The target audience is a bit different. Camera Raw is more bare bones utilitarian than Lightroom.


----------



## Fernando M. I. Carreiro (Feb 1, 2020)

Slightly different but related question, but is there a way to import ACR brushes into Lightroom, or a way to convert the ACR ".xmp" brushes into Lightroom's ".lrtemplate" format?

I know that newer versions of Lightroom Classic CC is using the ",xmp" for Presets, but it does not seem to recognise ".xmp" files for "Local Adjustment Brushes".

I have also read somewhere tha Lightroom CC (not Classic) can use the general Presets as a Brush, but can the Classic CC also do this (and how)?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 1, 2020)

FernandoM.I.Carreiro said:


> Slightly different but related question, but is there a way to import ACR brushes into Lightroom, or a way to convert the ACR ".xmp" brushes into Lightroom's ".lrtemplate" format?
> 
> I know that newer versions of Lightroom Classic CC is using the ",xmp" for Presets, but it does not seem to recognise ".xmp" files for "Local Adjustment Brushes".
> 
> I have also read somewhere tha Lightroom CC (not Classic) can use the general Presets as a Brush, but can the Classic CC also do this (and how)?


Same method as described by Victoria above, but in the opposite direction. Local Adjustment presets are still in .lrtemplate format in Lightroom. Only Develop presets changed to .xmp format.


----------



## Fernando M. I. Carreiro (Feb 1, 2020)

Johan Elzenga said:


> Same method as described by Victoria above, but in the opposite direction. Local Adjustment presets are still in .lrtemplate format in Lightroom. Only Develop presets changed to .xmp format.


Victoria's solution is only practical for one or just a few brushes but not when you have many files (in my case, almost 100). I'm looking for a possible "batch" solution.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 1, 2020)

FernandoM.I.Carreiro said:


> Victoria's solution is only practical for one or just a few brushes but not when you have many files (in my case, almost 100). I'm looking for a possible "batch" solution.


I don’t think there is any batch solution.


----------

